# How to: Catch an Edge



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

I get about 75-100 days a year on the slopes and consider myself a pretty decent rider, but every now and again I'll get my ego in check. Hit a small lip, a little air, and caught my front edge before a steep section. First good fall of the season. I'm the one to blame...I told my board I would wax her up real nice Saturday night before riding Sunday, but I went to the bars instead. I thought we were having a pretty good time together, but she reminded me who's boss.

In other news, this was my first time with the pole mount and I think it has a ton of potential. Just need to tweak the angles and get used to riding with it.






YouTube - How To: Catch an Edge on a Snowboard


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

looks like someone shouldn't have done that little jump


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

Lol that happens all the time to me.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I appreciate your video and everything. But, the last thing I need instructions on is how to catch an edge.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

alecdude88 said:


> looks like someone shouldn't have done that little jump


i was due. it's tough to see in the video, but there is a long mellow section, then a nice roller before a really steep drop. you can really sore off that roller and take it deep down into the steeps. it was my first run with the pole cam so i was taking it pretty easy...definitely paying more attention to the camera than to my riding. lesson learned.


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

to add to the "How-To" series. :laugh:


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

*takes notes*


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

Too much skidding, need more carving


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Ghost, mind telling me what jacket youre wearing? i like it alot.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

PanHandler said:


> Ghost, mind telling me what jacket youre wearing? i like it alot.


Hahaha...somebody has got to be playing a joke on me. I had 2 strangers on the lift compliment my jacket, another person commented on the video about it, and now you. It just doesn't make sense. :dunno:

It's an old Burton shell that I got probably 10 years ago. I have at least 6 jackets and rarely wear that one, but after the other day I think that may change. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

basso4735 said:


> to add to the "How-To" series. :laugh:


There are few things that please me more on the mountain than watching someone eat shit when they're trying to shoot a cool little video of themselves. :laugh:


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

if you land on your edge it doesn't help but on small jumps it's fine if you can hold it. you ended up switching to flat then caught the edge. also be attacking the mountain. you kind of let the jump attack you and then the landing as well. you don't want to let the mountain tell you what to do. you need to stomp it or at least be a bit more aggressive.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

loren646 said:


> if you land on your edge it doesn't help but on small jumps it's fine if you can hold it. you ended up switching to flat then caught the edge. also be attacking the mountain. you kind of let the jump attack you and then the landing as well. you don't want to let the mountain tell you what to do. you need to stomp it or at least be a bit more aggressive.


i appreciate the advice, i know exactly what you're talking about. i've been riding for 16 years and recently been getting close to triple digit days per year on the hill. i consider myself a pretty advanced rider. this was just one of those once a season falls to remind me who's in control. there are at least 6 or 7 times in the video where i hit lips considerably larger without a problem. i was simply trying to make light of the situation.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

haha i suppose that is one downfall of videoing, the proof that something like that happend haha.

I had my first toe edge catch in as long as i can remember this year out in steam boat. 
Just going down to the lift sliding on my heel edge and boom flying onto stomach/punching self in nuts. was pretty unfortunate haha.

Might have had something to do with getting my ass handed to me about half way up the hill on the same run though when i went down a hill to a cat walk but just smashed my self into the catwalk. was not a good few min for my body thats for sure.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

Ghost, I can't believe you laughed that off, it looked painful. 

basso, thanks for the helpful vid, I need more practice at powder nosedives. I think my edge catches are pretty solid though. :cheeky4:

Here is my contribution to the series :laugh:

GoPro HD Hero: You're gonna fall for it


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

herzogone said:


> Ghost, I can't believe you laughed that off, it looked painful.
> 
> basso, thanks for the helpful vid, I need more practice at powder nosedives. I think my edge catches are pretty solid though. :cheeky4:
> 
> ...


Yea. I tend to laugh whenever I fall. Trust me...it definitely hurt. I tore some upper rib ligaments early last year that have been impossible to heal. I was getting close to 100% but that fall set me back. A steady diet of ibuprofen, molson canadians, and steak is slowly helping.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

Ghost_Rider_X said:


> It's an old Burton shell that I got probably 10 years ago.


 Everybody loves oldschool! :laugh:


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

basso4735 said:


> to add to the "How-To" series. :laugh:



I dig the snow-beard you got out of that dive.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

great video, but i think your need to work on your technique. when you catch an edge and fly through the air, you should flap your arms wildly. you get more airtime that way. lol


----------

